# Anyone ever use RailPro controllers?



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm starting a new layout from scratch and want to either go with DCC or another product I saw called RailPro from these guys: http://www.ringengineering.com/RailPro.htm

Looks interesting. The costs appears to be roughly the same. I wonder if you can use a different power supply unit for it?
I like the idea of a wireless controller and a LCD iconic one as well.
just looking for suggestions and feedback.
Thanks.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Before I made the DCC plunge I had really considered the Rail pro system. I still admit it is a great system. I even spent over an hour asking questions and getting real answers from the owner of the company. I almost made the choice. I did a crap-ton of research. 

What it boils down to is it's a total proprietary system. It cannot be used in conjuction with anything else. You have to use "their" stuff and nothing else will mix. Again, everything they offer I feel is top notch and I agree with the price point being roughly the same. 

After looking into things I ended up getting a NCE power cab. I was even hesitant about that. I hadn't been in the hobby since the early 90's and so much had changed. All I knew was DC, and this DCC was so foreign to me. But I overcame the fears and did it. I'm so glad I did. I thought DCC was going to be like a calculus class. It was a real easy learning curve. And installing decoders?!?! Sure I can maintain my own with a soldering iron, but wiring in small computer boards and lights?!? My first one went too smooth. I figured I botched something somewhere. I got an El Cheapo decoder with sound and when I got done and fired it up I was all smiles. 

I'm not trying to steer you away from the Rail pro, but you're gonna do what you're gonna do. No worries. I'm just tryin to give ya options. Because when it all boils down to it the glory of this hobby is what makes you happy.


----------



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

NCE power cab. Is that a different system than DCC or is it a controller for the DCC system? I bought 2 locos last weekend that are DCC ready with the 8 pin connection. So I guess I would have to buy the controller and sound board correct? Would I have to wire up the led's on the loco as well? Any websites you can recommend on how to get started? The last thing I want to do is purchase a system that is limited in what it can do and only to find out in a years time that it's out of date and sorry, you need this new system now to expand it.
Thanks.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to mention that my above post was by no means to bash rail pro. 

The power cab is a controller for the DCC system. It appealed to me for the ease of operation, but others are drawn to the other DCC controllers out there for their own reasons. When I plunged it was a toss up between the power cab and the zephyr from digitraxx. Again, each are great in their own rights. 

As far as DCC goes I'm sold on soundtraxx products. Sean, NIMT as he's known here is a retailer for soundtraxx and a number of other products. He can answer all your technical specific questions, and guide you in the right direction as far as what your goals are for your DCC needs. 

I would suggest these sites....

http://www.soundtraxx.com/

http://www.ncedcc.com/

http://www.digitrax.com/

http://www.northidahomodeltrains.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

*DCC* is an open NMRA standard which over 100 companies develop controllers, decoders, etc. for, with the idea that everything is interoperable.

*NCE* and *Digitrax* make DCC controllers/power supplies and throttles. They have entry level setups in the $175 range.

Each engine on your layout needs a DCC decoder so that your controller can talk to it. A number of companies including *TCS*, *Soundtraxx*, *Digitrax*, etc. make these decoders. They run about $25 depending on functions.

One of the huge benefits of DCC is digital Sound. *Soundtraxx*/*Tsunami*, *QSi*, and others make sound decoders which are $80-110+ including a speaker and provide extremely accurate train sounds accurate to the specific engine type.

It just comes down to how much you want to spend. Again, the basic setup is about *$175* for the controller with throttle, and all your engines have to be DCC equipped, and then you are in business.


Of course there are a million extras... You can buy more throttles so that friends can operate at the same time as you. You can get carried away on accuracy on your locomotives and add flashing lights, ditch lights, red rear light when the locomotive is down for maintenance, etc. You can add remote-controlled turnouts to throw the switch without reaching over your layout. You can get wireless throttles so you can walk around the room and control the trains without being plugged in. You can even add a USB interface to control your whole layout with a laptop computer or your iPhone.

Getting started with DCC is actually really easy. There's just a ton of options and things you can add down the road.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

feldon30 nailed it::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The 2 top (IMHO) DCC command stations (controllers) are Digitrax and NCE, they are both very compleate systems and both are expandable!

Decoders well here is where i become real biased, especially sound!
Soundtraxx is one of the best decoder manufactures on the market. 

Like I said I'm Biased, I don't like my engines to run lousy or have poor sound, so why would I want any of my customers engines to have that!

I've been doing DCC for 20+ years and I know what works, and I am a Soundtraxx dealer too!


----------



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

well, still on the fence with this one. I like the idea of new technology, but don't want to buy alot of stuff and find out I bought the wrong stuff and wasted my money. I think some more homework is needed first.


----------

